# Reparación de ventilador



## Loktar

Me encanta dormir con el ventilador prendido, y lo uso casi siempre. Bueno la cosa es que tuve dos ventiladores, uno de pie y otro mas chiquito. Primero empecé a usar el más chico. Llegó un momento en el que al ventilador le costaba arrancar. Era cuestión de dejarlo un rato hasta que arrancara y listo. Pero un día no arrancó más. Al prenderlo se escucha un pequeño zumbido, señal creo yo de que hay corriente circulando por algún lado pero las aspas ni se mueven. Y con el otro ventilador me pasó lo mismo; empezó un día a tardar en arrancar hasta que no arancó más. Es la bobina de arranque? Cómo se puede solucionar? Cabe aclarar que son ventiladores de 220 Vac. 

Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega

Si giras las paletas a mano (desconectado de 220) las sientes flojas o no?. He visto muchos ventiladores que con el tiempo el sistema de bujes donde gira el eje se endurece y por eso no arranca. La solución es lubricación.

Espero te sirva

Saludos


----------



## nelsonm

Me ha pasado un caso como el que dices en el que lo prendes y se escucha un zumbido ,luego para que funcione le tenias que dar un ligero impulso a las paletas  y recien andaba,pero a  no a la velñocidad adecuada si no mucho menor 

Lo abri y me fije el capacitor de arranque y estaba echo mierda ,lo remplace por uno igual y todo salio bien ,ahora mismo estoy siendo refrescado por ese ventilador


----------



## Loktar

Hola, probé las dos cosas. Lubriqué el eje hasta que quedara bien liviano y reemplacé el capacitor pero nada. El ventilador no tiene suficiente potencia ni para mover la hélice. No sé qué le pasará.


----------



## capitanp

ponele aceite a los cojinetes y despues decime


----------



## Gonzakpo

yo tambien tengo un ventilador de esos chiquitos (que tienen la rejilla que gira) y tampoco me anda. 
Lo que le pasa al mio es que no arranca para nada. Tampoco si le don un empujon a las paletas. El motor esta duro, cuesta un poco moverlo. Abri el ventilador y el capacitor parece estar bien.

Que puede ser? 
GRACIAS


----------



## Loktar

Cuáles son los cojinetes?


----------



## Gonzakpo

no se que es un cojinete.....perdon
me podrias explicar?


----------



## julio cesar lozano lara

hola yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica quisiera sabeer  si alguien sabe de algun diagrama del ventilador de techo lasko o si me podrian decir como viene conectado lo qe pasa es qe tenia un corto y quise quitar el capacitor y no me fije como venia conectado miren salen dos hilos de la bobina mas dos del capacitor y uno qe sale del control esos cables venian juntos pero no se si venian todos conectados entre si o venian separados si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeseria mucho


----------



## makine

Gonzakpo dijo:
			
		

> no se que es un cojinete.....perdon
> me podrias explicar?



Hola
Un cojinete es una especie de soporte de una barra normalmente que permite disminuir la friccion que se haría si este no estubiera. Puesdes buscar por internet que te saldran fotos etc...suelen llevar unas bolas en el interior. Eso ha de estar siempre bien engrasado.

En cuanto al problema del ventilador... debe ser algun engranaje seguro...algún piñon roto, quemado o desgastado. Yo me compraria un ventilador nuevo si no lo guardas como recuerdo o te hace ilusion arreglarlo jaja. Bueno suerte y que lo tengas listo para el verano que viene!!! (yo tambien lo pongo aprueba las noches de verano)

Saludos!!


----------



## Fitap

Y para que gire mas rapido de la velocidad maxima que tienen el ventilador; hay que cambiar el capacitor ?

Saludos.


----------



## makine

No entiendo la preugunta a que te refieres, cambiar la velocidad maxima que viene con el aparato, o cambiarla dentro del rango que lleva...osea nivel 1 nivel2...???


----------



## makine

Entiendo que quieres hacerlo girar mas,podrias quemar el aparato...no me la jugaría, pero si quieres hacerlo ni idea...


----------



## Fitap

Si; quiero hacerlo girar mas rapido de lo que da; tengo entendido que es cuestion de bobinado; pero cambiando el capacitor se puede lograr un poco mas de velocidad; no ?


----------



## gaston sj

hola deves probar primero aceitando los cojinetes y despues si no funciona cambiale el capacitor de arranque qwue generalmente en esos ventiladores son de 1 microfaradio y 400v no polarizados y espero que puedas dormir con tus 2 ventiladores al maximo jejeje ya que aca donde vivo yo no se puede dormir con ventilador si o si tiene que ser aire acondicionado por que las temperaturas en la noche son hasta de 40 grados en san juan argentinay en el dia hasta de 47 grados jejej saludos


----------



## Fitap

Gaston; yo vivo en rosario; santa fe; y tengo aire para dormir; pero me gusta usar el ventilador cuando no hace tanto calor; es mas economico; pero para dormir; si o si aire; jeje.
Voy a probar tus consejos.


----------



## davolo

mira  , si el al cambiar el condensador le mpotro no arranca, posiblemnte la bobina de arranke este abierta , o alguna de las bobinas de trabajo , debes probar si hay ohmiaje entre bobinas  , suerte


----------



## El nombre

Hola
Cuando transformadorrmas un motor trifásico a monofásico se coloca un condensador y dependiendo de la capacidad de este girará más o menos rápido. Si no lleva sus vueltas, al estar conectado a la red a una frecuencia fija, se produce un calentamiento y la destrucción del motor. En motores que ya de por si son monofásicos esto no ocurre. El bobinado es diferente (comprobar con el tester que la resistencia interna no es igual). Al aumentar la capacidad del condensador no aumentan las revoluciones.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

si alguien tiene un esquema electrico de un ventilador con selector de tres velocidades y lo quiere subir sera muy bienvenido asi despejamos dudas o por lo menos yo je ......
FELIZ AÑO  para todos


----------



## kay

angel36 dijo:


> si alguien tiene un esquema electrico de un ventilador con selector de tres velocidades y lo quiere subir sera muy bienvenido asi despejamos dudas o por lo menos yo je ......
> FELIZ AÑO  para todos



aqui te dejo un esquema de ventilador lo ise yo en pain no esta mui bueno pero esta claro http://s934.photobucket.com/albums/ad183/kay_152/?action=view&current=Dibujo.jpg&newest=1 espero te sirba saludos


----------



## angel36

ok esta clarito, la duda hera acerca del capacitor que segun entiendo siempre tiene que ir con uno de los dos polos de la alimentacion.... bueno yo recivi para arreglar un ventilador que aparentemente lo reviso otra persona y el capacitor venia  solo conectado con dos campos del bobinado de arranque pero... ahi radica el problema voy a probar con tu circuito pero no es el mismo modelo ya que no posee la regilla rotativa...igual gracias por tomarte el tiempo


----------



## mijac27

como probar las bobinas del motor?


----------



## Sainicus

Si son bobinas de campo, con un ohmimetro. Te tiene que marcar una impedancia minima.


----------



## mijac27

me marca alrededor de 653 ohmios. 
tiene 3 cables el motor y todos me marcan mas o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Sainicus

mijac27 dijo:


> me marca alrededor de 653 ohmios.
> tiene 3 cables el motor y todos me marcan mas o menos lo mismo.



Pense que hablabamos de un motor de ventilador... que clase de motor es??? es de inducción??? asumo que debe ser trifásico por lo de los 3 cables; de todas maneras seria bueno que proporciones más datos.


----------



## mijac27

es un motor de un ventilador marca electrolux modelo VM22, no es trifasico es a 220v, lei que si tiene 3 clabes es uno comun el otro de la bobina de arranque y el otro de la bobina de marcha o trabajo.


----------



## Sainicus

mijac27 dijo:


> es un motor de un ventilador marca electrolux modelo VM22, no es trifasico es a 220v, lei que si tiene 3 clabes es uno comun el otro de la bobina de arranque y el otro de la bobina de marcha o trabajo.



Bueno, al parecer es un ventilador de los comunes, no lo puedo asegurar ya que nunca he visto ese modelo en persona; asumo que ese cable del que hablas debe ser del secundario, en ese caso es correcto pensar en uno común y dos bobinados. De todas maneras basta ubicar el común (si la suposicióin es correcta), y proseguir con el procedimiento de verificar la impedancia del bobinado, de los dos enrrollamientos. Si uno marca impedancia alta, esta abierto... saludos.


----------

